# California Masons



## Txmason (Jan 12, 2012)

Fellow Brothers,

I'm Jerry and I have an acquaintance a gentleman that lives in Sun Land, CA that is interested in becoming a mason and I need help directing him to the appropriate lodge in his area. I am only familiar with A.F.&A.M. lodges and not sure which lodge to contact when I looked on the Grand Lodge of California website. Some did not work at all. 

I would appreciate any help. Have a great day!

Best,
Jerry


----------



## LukeD (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm almost positive that any Lodge located under the Lodge Locator section on the Grand Lodge of California official site should be good to go. As far as them being F&AM, that really doesn't make a whole lot of difference. Every mainstream Lodge under the GLoCA will be F&AM.  I would see what Lodges are located within his district, or county and go from there. If he is interested in PHA, then the process should be the same as far as looking at the official site and finding a Lodge. I do believe mainstream and PHA enjoy recognition and visitation in CA.


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 15, 2012)

GL of California, or do it appears, also has an app too!


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 15, 2012)

I meant "so it appears"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2012)

Promoted this to our Facebook page...


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Jan 21, 2012)

I was initiated in CA and moved to TX 6 months ago. I finished my degrees in TX. The California lodge locater will direct him to the right spot.


----------



## pipoyviste (Nov 28, 2014)

How old are u brethren


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

